# High ISO Hot Night



## Tropicalmemories (Jun 26, 2020)

A warm, humid night, she'd just got out of the pool and we took a few rushed shots on the roof, but they were all underexposed so I ignored them for a few months.  But I had a play with this one as I liked her pose, and it's partly salvaged, I think.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 26, 2020)

Good salvage effort!


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Jun 27, 2020)

Derrel said:


> Good salvage effort!



Thank you!

I thought it was worth another go.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 28, 2020)

Nice shot. The curves competing with the straight lines and angles creates a lot of tension.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 28, 2020)

You got the subject/foreground ... but remember to always look at the background, the entire scene. We photographers do tend to be attracted to the shiny object and forget everything else.


----------



## gk fotografie (Jun 29, 2020)

Tropicalmemories said:


> A warm, humid night, she'd just got out of the pool and we took a few rushed shots on the roof, but they were all underexposed so I ignored them for a few months.  But I had a play with this one as I liked her pose, and it's partly salvaged, I think.
> 
> View attachment 193544



Wow, I really think this is one of your better model photos, it immediately reminds me of Helmut Newton's photo work. I don't think it would be a bad idea to continue in this model/fashion - style/direction and also to take a good look at photographers like Helmut Newton, Richard Avedon and Irving Penn, which all have worked for magazines like Vogue etc.

Might I give some absolutely well meant advice (see quick edit, only to give an idea), but keep in mind it's just my opinion. For me it's always nicer if there are no distracting objects in the background or situations where one gets the impression something strange is growing out of a head etc. As said by @dxqcanada you not only need to focus on your subject, but also keep in mind what's happing in the other part of the viewfinder. I'd also like to see a bit less distraction on the right side of this photo and I surely would make another 'cut', showing a piece of the lower legs this way gives an rather unpleasant look, well at least in my opinion. It's much more accepted to cut legs halfway the hips and knees. Anyway the lower legs part does n0t bring much added value to this photo.

Gerard


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Jun 29, 2020)

dxqcanada said:


> You got the subject/foreground ... but remember to always look at the background, the entire scene. We photographers do tend to be attracted to the shiny object and forget everything else.





gk fotografie said:


> Tropicalmemories said:
> 
> 
> > A warm, humid night, she'd just got out of the pool and we took a few rushed shots on the roof, but they were all underexposed so I ignored them for a few months.  But I had a play with this one as I liked her pose, and it's partly salvaged, I think.
> ...



Thank you both.  Yes, I struggle with backgrounds, and in this case the dark background did not look too distracting when I took the shot, but now when look I see what you mean, especially on the right side.

I do like the higher contrast look, and I'm now looking at the classic photohraphers you mentioned.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Jul 3, 2020)

Another re-edit to try and give a classic look.

We're having a week off at a beach-front hotel next week, so should have some opportunities to take some new shots, and hopefully I can work on my backgrounds.


----------



## Mike Drone (Jul 3, 2020)

Nice photo set, enjoy your time off =]


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Jul 3, 2020)

Mike Drone said:


> Nice photo set, enjoy your time off =]



Thank you! My bag is mainly lenses, plus a pair of swiiming trunks and a toothbrush.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Jul 9, 2020)

Hotel room shot, hair still wet from swimming


----------



## Space Face (Jul 10, 2020)

Sultry.  I think Gerards crop works too.  Portraiture isn't my field so wont comment further.


----------

